

How many times do you enter password a day? - xenonysf

So it came to mind that I face a lot of passwords in a day. My phone, I don&#x27;t know hamy times, they say we check our phones average 150 times a day? Almost every time we face that password screen? Although session durations and remember me checkboxes and most importantly auto-fills, help us a lot, yet I find myself many times facing a password. So there we have passwords yet we have shortcuts. When are we solving this whole password problem?
======
zubairq
about 250 times a day

